# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  If You Have A Gay Dream

## Twiggy

Sorry this is inapropiate, but recently I had a dream about my friend which was very "homoerotic".

It worried me.

I&#39;m new to this board, and I found it when searching on google for dreams.

Thanks for any help  ::D:

----------


## Howie

> Sorry this is inapropiate, but recently I had a dream about my friend which was very "homoerotic".
> 
> It worried me.
> 
> I&#39;m new to this board, and I found it when searching on google for dreams.
> 
> Thanks for any help [/b]



Hi Twiggy

This topic has come up several times.
I can assure you that you will know if you are gay long before  a dream can tell you A dream  is not going to point something that profound out for you. 
It may be confusing to why you had one, which makes it even more evident that you are not gay.

Dream interpretation by our subconscious is very ambiguous in nature and abstract. Focus on other facets of the dream as well to base a decision on the nature of the entire dream.

----------


## Alex D

In our normal dreams we have little or no control over our actions. It&#39;s perfectly normal for a straight person to have a &#39;gay&#39; dream, just as it is for a  gay person to have a &#39;straight&#39; dream. 

There&#39;s no need to be worried about it, like Howetzer said, dreams are often abstract in their nature.

----------


## Wolffe

If we were to assume that dreaming was for simulating possible situations, it makes sense that a gay situation would come up, and is purely for a situation experience, so I would assume not always

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Well, mainly what everyone else said.  I&#39;ve had homoerotic dreams, and I&#39;m confident that I&#39;m completely straight - I have nothibng against homosexuality, though - if I were, I&#39;d be fully comfortable with it, I&#39;m just not.

But at the same time, you might want to kewep an open mind.  Accordingto that Kinsey guy, the majority of people a bisexual to some degree - you might be, but then again, you might not be.  Just, keep an open mind.  Gay/Striaght isn&#39;t just a black/white thing.  You might be mostly straight but very slightly or occaisionally homosexual.

But then again, like I said - a gay dream doesn;&#39;t mean you&#39;re gay, or even bisexual.

----------


## Seeker

All human beings have some aspects of &#39;straight&#39; and &#39;gay&#39; in their personalities.  There is nobody that is 100% either way.

I most definately am not gay, but have had homosexual dreams in the past, not at all unpleasant.

Most of the time after awakening from such a dream, i just shake my head and wonder where in the world that came from.

----------


## imaginefication

One time I watched the movie Party Monster with Mccully Culkin and it made me gay in my dreams that night. Seriously though a non LD doesn&#39;t make you gay. If you become lucid and don&#39;t stop the dream, then ya, you must just love the [email protected]

----------


## Alex D

> One time I watched the movie Party Monster with Mccully Culkin and it made me gay in my dreams that night. Seriously though a non LD doesn&#39;t make you gay. If you become lucid and don&#39;t stop the dream, then ya, you must just love the [email protected]
> [/b]



Depends, sometimes you don&#39;t have much control over yourself in lucid dreams. So no, unless it&#39;s an LD with good levels of control, it&#39;s all random.

----------


## Seeker

> If you become lucid and don&#39;t stop the dream, then ya, you must just love the [email protected]
> [/b]



I don&#39;t totally agree with that statement.  Lucid dreaming is the perfect place to experiment with all types of gender and sexually related themes.

All humans are curious, being curous and exerimenting won&#39;t make you gay, it may however help reveal things about yourself.  I&#39;m of the opinion that sexual orientation is set at birth or early childhood and as I said earlier, we all have both aspects in our nature.

----------


## doomgoat

I wouldn&#39;t say so, being that a lot of weird things happen in dreams. tt probably stands for something much greater than that.

----------


## Alucinor Architecton

> If You Have A Gay Dream, Does it make you gay[/b]



No.

simple as one can make it, really.

----------


## sloth

Geez, you gay fairy&#33;&#33;

LOL Jk.

So, at this point, I&#39;m just noise among the static, but I will support what everyone else is saying.
I had one of these dreams too. But I didn&#39;t worry about it. I am so sure that I am not gay, that.. uh... well I just am. As I have said, I cannot possibly IMAGINE seeing another man and being attracted, OR seeing an attractive lady and not feeling something all the way to the root of my soul. I love women more than I love... uhh.. Well, just about anything&#33; So, if a guy like me can have a gay dream, It CAN&#39;T mean anything.

----------


## long jetty

Yeah, I agree, i&#39;ve had dreams about smoking ciggarette&#39;s and even doin heroin, playing football and being a politic. All of which things I hate in real life, don&#39;t want to do and don&#39;t want to be apart of. It&#39;s strange I have dreams about tings I hate doing, i&#39;m so glad I haven&#39;t had a gay dream though, I would be so disgusted.

----------


## King and God

> Sorry this is inapropiate, but recently I had a dream about my friend which was very "homoerotic".
> 
> It worried me.
> 
> I&#39;m new to this board, and I found it when searching on google for dreams.
> 
> Thanks for any help 
> [/b]



No, of course it doesn&#39;t turn you into a homosexual.

I have personally had dreams about having sex with males, but I would much rather have sex with a girl than a guy.

----------


## sloth

Geez&#33; You&#39;re a gay fairy too&#33;&#33;

ROFL&#33;&#33; Just kidding.

----------

